# billybob and I found some bugs



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

three dives...34 bugs (shovel), 3 grouper, 2 snaps, 1 trigger, 1 file fish, Almost an octopus, lost a speargun...found same speargun floating in the gulf 300 yards away (anybody know a biller 48" is NOT neutrally boyant?) lost tip in fish. yacked 3 times... What a great trip. Sorry no picts...I've been trying for an hour to post picts but it simply won't let me. finally got it!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like and AWSOME trip!!!! 

You fit all them creatures on one boat? Congrats. Please add me to your buddy list and notify me if you need to fill a boat!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, BillyBob was in the shop today telling me all about it (or I mean bragging). Who woulda thought that a pepsi can would lead the search and resuce for a speargun?:letsdrink....pretty damn good idea.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, what a day, sounds awsome!! I have a biller 42 special and it seems like its gonna float away if I set it down..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I had the whole story to post...but the inserting the picts deleted it. AAAARGH...what is up with posting picts?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like there was some technical issues with the site earlier.

Good job on the fish, lobster and gun.

May make an attempt to go Saturday.....


----------



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

This Bmoore guy is sketchy....keep him out of your cabin


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Spoony!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks clay-doh. Billybob got the lion's share...he is a maniac underwater...and on top for that matter. I got maybe a third of them. Thanks for the props.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

AWSOME!

Those shovel nose are tops. Billy Bob will bring em back that is for sure. Saw that action first hand a few weeks back.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

he jeff you going to save some of them for the meeting! haha just kidding! nice job see ya fish on!


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Man.....what a bunch o' bugs. Get's my tickle stick happy just a'lookin at em.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

that is awesome Jeff, next time I will go with you guys, just had a prior commitment this time and couldn't back out :banghead



But we had a couple of good dives and found some good inshore spots to dive in the future so we had a good time and got a few fish to boot...


----------

